# uuuhhhh...Ming has his second wind



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

give him the darn ball...4-7...ugggghhh


----------



## roverrover (Feb 6, 2003)

why don't they run plays through him? he passes so well for a big man.


----------



## cornflakes (Feb 23, 2003)

It's totally true.... the Rockets need to learn how to 'utilize' Yao and his 7'5 and skills. I rarely see Yao being set up for easy buckets or "free" buckets cuz most of the time he's in there to fend for himself or make the nice pass to the open man....

Also, they need to let him take more shots and anyone who has played the game of basketball knows that 'rhythm' and 'feel' has a lot to do with how well you play.... a couple touches here and there gets him out of rhythm and its hard to have the hot hand when you only get to shoot 8-9 times a night.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

rockets' post-feeding skills are weak to say the least. yao is being used but needs to get the ball early in the clock and no one on the rockets is a great post feeder. as much as i hate to say it, bring back horry.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> as much as i hate to say it, bring back horry.


houston could offer them eddie griffin. l.a. has a tendency to fill their power forward position with steaming crap, and eddie fits the bill quite nicely.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> houston could offer them eddie griffin. l.a. has a tendency to fill their power forward position with steaming crap, and eddie fits the bill quite nicely.


too bad that would be a horrible trade for the rockets. eddie will develop into a very good player. horry is coming up on done.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

don't kid yourself. griffin is a definitive bust.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> don't kid yourself. griffin is a definitive bust.


Well, I guess he is a bust, since this guy said he will be one. Better trade him


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

i can't think of another sophomore whose stats have stagnated this season. and two consecutive seasons of under 40% shooting? u-g-l-y.


----------

